
ICloud is Apple's biggest failure before Google - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/07/20/apple_fails_at_cloud_leaving_market_open_to_android/
======
taligent
This was one of the most incoherent articles I've read for a while.

Basically all he has said is that iCloud doesn't work and Amazon/Google does.
But with no specifics or evidence to back it up. iCloud comprises quite a lot
of parts e.g. mail, calendar, contacts, photos, safari etc. So all of them
don't work ? Because pretty sure a LOT of users would be complaining if they
didn't.

